# Whelen 6X90W strobes



## gassux (May 30, 2010)

I have a whelen 90w x 6 system for sale, momentary switch and wiring from strobesnmore. I'm asking 150.00, located in NYC and Long Island


----------



## gassux (May 30, 2010)

please email me as i dont check here everyday. [email protected]


----------

